# Apisograma Cocatoide



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

My boy... The Mrs. is swimming around somewhere and was not present for today’s photo op. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi DigityDog70,

Nice 'Triple Red'!


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi DigityDog70,
> 
> Nice 'Triple Red'!


Thanks SA! These little guys really grow on you. What a personality. The little Celestial Pearl Danios in the tank, have fins that are nearly identical in color (I can't tell the difference anyway)and they are always following him around. They think he's the King CPD or something? Too funny.


----------



## Fishbuds (May 14, 2017)

That's a sweet fish. Super cool, almost threatening with the back fin all up. I've got a dalmatian molly that loves the attention looks like this. Nothing special but she's funny wanting to interact and be touched all the time.


----------

